# Harvest Prices and Indemnity Payments



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agriculture News on shortfalls, pricing and coverages.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...nts_303-ar26932


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

We row crop a fair amount around 2000 acres and this is what will keep us playing the fun game of farming next year. but living in the area of Illinois where it is flat as a board and our good dirt which is everything is being rented for 500-650 dollars an acre, makes us want to expand the hay operation even more lots of marginal ground along the river, and hay guys are looked at as the weird guys cause everyone else is only worried about how short they can keep their road ditches around here. Lol just some of my morning thoughts.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> We row crop a fair amount around 2000 acres and this is what will keep us playing the fun game of farming next year. but living in the area of Illinois where it is flat as a board and our good dirt which is everything is being rented for 500-650 dollars an acre, makes us want to expand the hay operation even more lots of marginal ground along the river, and hay guys are looked at as the weird guys cause everyone else is only worried about how short they can keep their road ditches around here. Lol just some of my morning thoughts.


By the way. We don't rent anything that ridiculous. We are smarter than that.


----------

